# Water Towers



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

I feel like these are under-represented in the architecture field. There are quite a few interesting towers out there.

Kuwait Water Towers, Kuwait City, Kuwait (1976)










Kuwait water towers by ashmieke, on Flickr












Chicago Water Tower, Chicago, IL, USA (1869)



























Old Lady, Szeged, Hungary (1907)


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Kuwait Towers, Kuwait City, Kuwait (1979)


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Wasserturm Favoriten, Vienna, Austria (1899)


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

water tower in flying disc shape varginha brazil ´








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1128959


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

it doesn't seem a water tower, but it is
guaratingueta brazil








http://joaopitacanettieri.blogspot.com.br/2012/09/as-21-maravilhas.html


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Hyllie Vattentorn, Malmo, Sweden (1973)


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Southall Water Tower, London, UK (1903, converted to flats in 1984)











Water Tower, Southall by Roger Marks, on Flickr


----------



## bodegavendetta (May 5, 2014)

Louisville Water Company Pumping Station, Louisville, KY, USA (1856)









https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Louisville_Water_Tower#/media/File:Louisville_water_tower.jpg



> The Water Tower of Louisville, Kentucky (1856), is the oldest ornamental water tower in the world, having been built before the more famous Chicago Water Tower


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Water Tower, Aalsmeer, Netherlands (1927)


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Roihuvuori Water Tower, Helsinki, Finland (1978)


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

I remember this one was posted some time ago in the Brutalism thread.

Pumping station Ashbridges Bay Water Treatment Plant, Toronto, Canada


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

I pass by that one quite often^


----------



## Huggkruka (Aug 26, 2005)

Ystad(small town in Sweden) has a new one that is quite striking, if worn down, up in its hill...









Mapio.net

...punningly named "Aquarellen". Mixing "Chanterelle" (a type of mushroom) with aqua(self-explanatory), you get the Swedish word for aquarelle (a type of water colour painting).

This one replaced the early 1900's "Baby Pacifier", which has been converted into extremely impractical housing and event space.









Booking.com


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The Middle-Age Revival *"Water Tower Tank"* in the city of *Mar del Plata, Argentina*:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


On HD:


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Water Tower, St. Jansklooster, Netherlands (1931, converted to observation deck in 2014)


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Water Tower, Den Bosch, Netherlands (1885, converted to offices in 2014)


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Rainbow Tower, Milan, Italy (built 1964, clad with tiles in 1990, restored 2015)


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

wow....what gorgeous :cheers:


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I think Obelix inspired these ones :lol::lol:


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

I think this is a water tower. I'm not sure though. Couldn't find any info about it, only a couple nice pics. This is the Interlagos circuit, in Sao Paulo, Brazil:


----------



## GGJ16 (Oct 11, 2015)

Catalana de Gas water tower, Barcelona (1906). This 45m tall Art Nouveau tower (Modernisme in catalan), located in Barceloneta, was part of the big factory that produced gas for the city.

Since the demolition of the factory in 1989, this tower is now found in the middle of Barceloneta Park, quite close to the beachfront.


----------



## archipicture (Dec 21, 2015)

Otaniemi Water Tower by Alvar Aalto


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Jumbo Water Tower, Colchester, UK (1883)
Architect: Charles Clegg


----------



## RémonM (Dec 29, 2015)

Water tower at a former carpet factory, Moordrecht (NL)


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

by Momo1435


Momo1435 said:


> Water Tower
> 
> 
> IMG_8096 by Momo1435, on Flickr


----------



## Rocky031 (Feb 18, 2010)

*Osijek - Croatia*

Oldest one in my city, built in 18th century, and was first modern water supply in the city. Many would never say it's actually a water tower, but that it's rather some kind of defense tower. Original machines still exist inside, but are in bad condition, along with entire interior.


Croatian flag on old medival tower... by Vatroslav Haramustek, on Flickr

There at least 3 other water towers in the city, but I can't seem to find any photos.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Wroclaw, Poland


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

^^

Wow, amazing!


----------

